# Urban Decay 40% off stock



## midnightlouise (Mar 8, 2005)

Mac_obsession you are my new best friend!! lol! Thank you soooo much for posting this! I'm all over those cream shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: I just ordered Five-o, Go Army, and Midnight Cowboy! Yay! Been wanting these for awhile but couldn't justify the price...I have Shag, Dazed, Moonshine, Foxy, Knee-High, and Pink Flamingo in my collection already.  Perhaps I should have ordered Purple Haze? Hmm....I have the shadow box, too, so maybe that's good enough....


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 8, 2005)

I love love love the cream shadows!! I have foxy, gotham, pink flamingo, and knee high. They make shadows look so silky on top.. I actually used pink flamingo as a base in this look:

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/9/6/177237.jpg

you can see how lovely the shadows look


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Mac_obsession you are my new best friend!! lol! Thank you soooo much for posting this! I'm all over those cream shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: I just ordered Five-o, Go Army, and Midnight Cowboy! Yay! Been wanting these for awhile but couldn't justify the price...I have Shag, Dazed, Moonshine, Foxy, Knee-High, and Pink Flamingo in my collection already.  Perhaps I should have ordered Purple Haze? Hmm....I have the shadow box, too, so maybe that's good enough...._

 
You're so welcome!! Im glad someone could find use of it!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I love love love the cream shadows!! I have foxy, gotham, pink flamingo, and knee high. They make shadows look so silky on top.. I actually used pink flamingo as a base in this look:

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/9/6/177237.jpg

you can see how lovely the shadows look_

 
Wow that is gorgeous!! I think I might have to go make another purchase :\


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I love love love the cream shadows!! I have foxy, gotham, pink flamingo, and knee high. They make shadows look so silky on top.. I actually used pink flamingo as a base in this look:

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/9/6/177237.jpg

you can see how lovely the shadows look_

 
Wow! That's so pretty! I'm such a dork I have just been using them on their own lol!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh no! Is this only furthering the rumor I heard on MUA that they are going out of business? *sad*


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 9, 2005)

I havent heard anything, I hope not they make some great stuff!! Not everything is on sale, just a few items...


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
_Oh no! Is this only furthering the rumor I heard on MUA that they are going out of business? *sad*_

 
Urban Decay is NOT going out of business.

They're just putting some items on sale so that people will try them. They probably just have overstock right now.

The cream e/s are NOT being discontinued either.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 9, 2005)

oh man now i want to get some cream shadows but dont know whic to get!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelloGeek* 
_Ahhh! They totally don't have Hex on the UD site... was I dreaming when I saw this e/s at Sephora??!_

 
Haha....yes, I think you were dreaming that one!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
Oh no! Is this only furthering the rumor I heard on MUA that they are going out of business? *sad*

 
Urban Decay is NOT going out of business.

They're just putting some items on sale so that people will try them. They probably just have overstock right now.

The cream e/s are NOT being discontinued either._

 
THANK GOD & you PnkCosmo for letting us know!! I LOVE Urban Decay. Almost as much as MAC, I love their cream eye shadows (which I went back and ordered) and I adore their lingerie and golashes for lashes. Their flavored body powders rock as well!


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 12, 2005)

They won't ship to Canada.
I wish that these sales translated to stores, like Sephora.
If I could hop over to Sephora & get UD stuff on sale, I'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_





They won't ship to Canada.
I wish that these sales translated to stores, like Sephora.
If I could hop over to Sephora & get UD stuff on sale, I'd be there in a heartbeat!_

 
I dont think that the stuff is on sale at sephora..I could be wrong but I think its a UD site offer only...


----------

